# Informative Public TV Info on IBS



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks to Eric who posted this in the IBS Forum - Thought it had a place here too. Scroll to the bottom of the page of this link and you will see the video links.CBT and Hypnotherapy are both mentioned as treatment methods - also the Brain-Gut Connection is explained.Informative public television broadcast on IBS.http://www.itvisus.com/programs/hbhm/episode_ibs.asp


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

And to think we knew him when....lolAll the Best and Congrats to Mike.







BQ


----------

